# Bloodmeal and Bonemeal



## KentuckyGold (Jan 12, 2020)

Hey all hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Planning my spring harvest and have a question. Has anyone used blood and meal to mix in their dirt outside? If so how much do you use. What I was thinking is I would dig at least 5 gallon holes, mix the dug soil with the blood and bone meal, then fill my hole back up. Suggestions and ideas will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

Only on my roses. Like a half cup of bone meal (high Ca, P) mixed in the dirt and a sprinkle of blood meal (high N)  on the surface. I dont mix the bloodmeal in or use much because i dont wany to get stuck with the plants feeding heavily on N past where i can control it.
Be aware that it is liable to encourage digging by scavengers and insectivores.  That skunk you smell in your garden might actually be a real skunk ; )
You look into bagged compost at all? You can be quite generous with it! If you can find one with seaweed in the mix, that's even better!


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey man thanks for the info! Helps a lot. So is the rodent issue your only concern with using it? Do you mean use bagged compost for the entire hole or to mix in?


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

I use 50-50 bagged compost and coco / peat blend indoors, which is a bit pricey for outside, but you can use any number of dirts to mix with it outdoors, look for anything that will make it less likely to be soggy for days if you get a heavy rain. Some compost with lots of half rotted leaves in it (humus) doesn't need to be mixed with much at all! You just need to judge how muddy it gets when wet, and what your preference is for moisture retention.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks man I appreciate the help! Yeah I am trying to hold back costs but have a good spot with decent soil. Just want to strengthen it some as cheap as I can ha ha. I really appreciate the advice


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2020)

You might want to see if you can find some articles from reputable growers with soil amendment suggestions.  As  elements break down at different speeds and contain different nutrients, I think it is important to know what is going into your soil and what it will do and when it will do it.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 13, 2020)

Great point Hemp Goddess. I’ve been reading on the blood and bone meal and there is such mixed reviews on it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2020)

You should be able to find something online with a good recipe for amending outside soil.  You are probably going to want far more than just blood meal and bone meal.  I make up a super soil every year that has about 12 different things in it.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 1, 2020)

I put both out one year. Gorilla grow. Rhe plants were head tall by forth of july then started turning brown and all died. Looked tike termites in the roots. Idobt know if they kill the plant or if there eating the roots because the plants dieing. I lost about 12 plants. Four other places i didnt use it didnt have any problems.  Im not sure maybe i used to much.  All i got bud.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks man that’s great info! 





longtimegrower said:


> I put both out one year. Gorilla grow. Rhe plants were head tall by forth of july then started turning brown and all died. Looked tike termites in the roots. Idobt know if they kill the plant or if there eating the roots because the plants dieing. I lost about 12 plants. Four other places i didnt use it didnt have any problems.  Im not sure maybe i used to much.  All i got bud.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2020)

I use 45 gal smart pot with a layer of clear plastic such as greenhouse film under smart pot keeps termites away


----------

